# alcohol level in JAOM?



## Paulc (Jun 1, 2011)

What is the alcohol level that bread yeast dies out at? I did not take an SG reading on my JOAM so I don't know how much alcohol I have. I shared some with some friends the other night and it was very well recieved!

TIA, paulc


----------



## Sirs (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it is according to different variables, seems I've read where someone on here had it go up to close to 25% but it was fed in steps


----------



## Paulc (Jun 1, 2011)

25%!!  Surely mine is not that much! Anyone know what a "normal" jaom alcohol level is using fleishmann yeast? tia


----------



## fatbloke (Jun 1, 2011)

Sirs said:


> I think it is according to different variables, seems I've read where someone on here had it go up to close to 25% but it was fed in steps


Hum? Well I'm not aware of any yeasts commercially available that go that high, so I suspect someone was telling "porkies".

I understand that some people have managed to produce about the 12% ABV level, even with bread yeast........

But unless you do your best to take readings etc then you'll find it difficult to establish the % ABV without some very expensive hardware.....


----------



## BernardSmith (Oct 14, 2013)

I realize that this is an old post but I pitched some yeast tonight into what I think of as a variant of JAOM. I just measured the SG of the must. One gallon of water with 3.5 lbs of clover honey gave me an SG of 1.130 or more than about 17.5 % ABV. I am making a gallon but am using 71B -1122 and not bread yeast. I added acid blend rather than oranges (the pH is 3.83). I am also using nutrient and energizer rather than raisins.


----------



## fatbloke (Oct 19, 2013)

BernardSmith said:


> I realize that this is an old post but I pitched some yeast tonight into what I think of as a variant of JAOM. I just measured the SG of the must. One gallon of water with 3.5 lbs of clover honey gave me an SG of 1.130 or more than about 17.5 % ABV. I am making a gallon but am using 71B -1122 and not bread yeast. I added acid blend rather than oranges (the pH is 3.83). I am also using nutrient and energizer rather than raisins.


So a traditional not JAO ? 71b will do 14% but its caveat is that its not known as being good for sur lie/batonage aging. The guesstimate is about 2 months after the ferment is complete to prevent autolysis off flavours. Nothing scientific about that just that I've not read any report of problems with that time frame....


----------

